# Warning System boot Fail



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

Having Trouble with my newly built PC...it boots up great, runs great, havent had any issues with it till now. When i am Running a game(could happen when im not too not sure)...and i leave my computer for a length of time, the comp locks up and makes a horrible sound via speakers. i have to manual shut down the PC, and then i try to reboot it up it doesn't always send feed to monitor. so have to shut it down again and start it up, and i get this error:

*Warning: System BOOT Fail*
Your system last boot fail or POST interrupted
Please enter setup to load default and reboot again.
F1 to continue
DEL to enter Setup

I have tryed to enter the bios and reset to default, it didnt help.


OS: Windows Vista Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001)
Memory: 4094MB RAM
CPU: eXtreme Power 500W [RP-500-PCAR] - ATX 12v v2.01
Processor: AMD Proceessor model unknown (4CPUs), ~2.8GHz ------> AMD Phenom II x4 processor 2.8ghz quad core 8.0 MB total cashe
Video Card:Radeon HD 4870 Approx memory:2809
Display mode: 1280 x 1024 (32bit) 75Hz
Motherboard: Asus M3N78 PRO Nvidia GeForce 8300

any help would be more than appriciated. Thanks in advance

also...I've been told it has nothing to do with it but ill post it anyway....in bios and device manager i get an AMD Processor Unknown Model as listed above.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Clear the CMOS and see what that does for you:

*Clearing The CMOS *


Clearing RTC (Real Time Clock) RAM: 



Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.


Remove the onboard motherboard battery.


Move the Jumper Cap from pins 1 & 2 (default) to pins 2 & 3. Keep the cap on pins 2 & 3 for ten seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1 & 2.


Reinstall the Battery.


Plug in the power cord and turn on the computer.


Hold down the DEL key and enter the bios setup menu to re-enter data.

*Notes*: Some motherboards use different key combinations to enter the bios setup menu.

There are also some motherboards that you can simply push a button to achieve the same as moving the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 and then moving the jumper back.

In addition, there are some boards that you simply use a screwdriver to short across the two jumper pins (no jumper), but this serves the same a removing the jumper and replacing it to adjacent pins.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your underpowered
you need a min of this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w

preferably the 850w


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I agree, didn't see the video card he was using......thanks dai for catching that one.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey again...i put in another Power supply to see if it would help any...bumped up to a 730W (Raidmax RX-730SS)....had same problem again but it seemed the comp ran much longer this time before the crash....do i need to go higher?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Raidmax is not a great power supply (very weak IMHO) and I don't think over the long haul it will work with this video card. You need most likely a bare minimum (no room for upgrades) of a 750 watt BRAND name video card and better yet would be the 850...that card is a power hog. 

NewEgg.com has a sale on right now and 20% off with the code 20PSVFEB according to what I read today. Take a serious look at the Corsair 850 or even the PC Power & Cooling 850. Any of those listed below will pull this card with no difficulties.

Here is a list of excellent power supplies:

Seasonic – Any Model
Corsair – Any Model
PC Power & Cooling – Any Model
Thermaltake – “Toughpower” Series Only
Coolermaster – “Real Power Pro” Series Only


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

ok ended up placing an order before i saw your post here ...i ordered a 900W....tell me what u think of it if you dont mind ~



Athena Power AP-P4ATX90FEP 900W EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817338034


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You won't like my opinion, but you asked so I am going to tell. I would not purchase an Athena power supply for either my personal rig or for one of my customers. I am not saying the Athena will not run it, most likely it would even if lower quality than the Corsair line. 

The following even emphasizes that more. The following unit is a much better power supply IMHO for less money:

Corsair 850TX for $119.99 with free shipping and 20% off of the price with 
code 20PSVFEB. If my math works, that is less than $100 bucks give or take a couple of bucks. Even if this were the same price, it would have been a better supply for the money you spend.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

Sorry to bring you that news, but that is my opinion.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

Awsome thank you for you quick responce i still had time to cancel my order, i very much appriciate your info, ill let you know which one i pick and how it works


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

i picked the one u recommended and will let you know how it works, once again i very much appriciate your opinion and your time.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

i got new PSU and still had same problem...froze up less than an hour after i AFK'd....put on a new episode of my show ended up falling asleep woke up to comp being froze in the middle of the edpisode. 

any other ideas?

PSU ordered was..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

the complete error i get after rebooting a couple of time is: --->


Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6 .00PG
Copyright (C) 1984-2008, Phoenix Technologies LTD

ASUS M3N78 PRO ACPI BIOS Revision 0403

Main Processor: AMD Processor model unknown
Memory testing: 4193280K OK (Installed memory: 4194304K)

Primary IDE Master :None
Primary IDE Slave :None
SATA 1 :None
SATA 2 :Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 GM40A5CA
SATA 3 :None
SATA 4 : TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F SB00



***** Warning System BOOT Fail *****
Your system last boot fail or POST interrupted.
Please enter setup to load default and reboot again.














Press F1 to continue, DEL to enter SETUP
08/26/2008-MCP78-M3N78PRO-00


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You are currently on bios version 0403. Your board does support the phenom II 
processor, but not at that bios. Which means that you have to upgrade it to one 
that does. The lowest bios to do so is 0602 and the highest minimum bios is 0701.
Since we don't know which one you need, unless you know which cpu you have, I'd 
suggest flashing your bios to at least 0701, which is the latest bios.

Do not flash it within windows! 

An Asus board has EZ Flash 2, and that works great. Yoiu download the bios and put it on a usb stick. Read your manual for the exact directions.

Here's your cpu support list.
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M3N78 PRO&product=1&os=24 

edit -


> also...I've been told it has nothing to do with it but ill post it anyway....in bios and device manager i get an AMD Processor Unknown Model as listed above.


Might want to take whatever this person says with a grain of salt eh.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for you reply grimx, did as you suggested and i updated to the correct BIOS no longer have it saying unknown processor, but the problem still exsists, just happend to me again tonight, the only thing different this time is i did not get the error window when booting up again, which i guess the updated BIOS fixed, but comp is still locking up and making a horriable noise via speakers when it first crashes.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Strange eh. 
This is from way out in left field, but what are you using for a screen saver?
And on a related note, what power management scheme?

Reason I ask, had one that kept crashing while running FAH's gpu client. Seemed to be fine, so I'd use the KVM switch to go back to the other computer. When I'd go back and check a while later, the video driver had always crashed and/or windows crashed. It was the openGL screen saver I was using, fah didn't like it. Yours is crashing when unattended, maybe it's something similar. Changed to a nice easy windows s/s that wasn't resource intensive, and all's been well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it a siren type sound

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Strange eh.
> This is from way out in left field, but what are you using for a screen saver?
> And on a related note, what power management scheme?
> 
> Reason I ask, had one that kept crashing while running FAH's gpu client. Seemed to be fine, so I'd use the KVM switch to go back to the other computer. When I'd go back and check a while later, the video driver had always crashed and/or windows crashed. It was the openGL screen saver I was using, fah didn't like it. Yours is crashing when unattended, maybe it's something similar. Changed to a nice easy windows s/s that wasn't resource intensive, and all's been well.



no screen savers, that was the first thing that came to my mind also. Since it was alwasy crashing when i left it alone for awhile.But...last night it did it to me while i was playing my game...no screen savers, turned off all the power saving BS also thinking it was causing the problem.




> is it a siren type sound
> 
> redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
> 
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_s...structions.htm


its more of a deep very loud static noise if i had to try to explain it.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Take a look in the event viewer and see if there's anything flagged for the crash times.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

Many of these prolly 6-7 X what you see here


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

Just to link a few details on some of them...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't do much looking around right now, work does tend to get in the way. Couple thoughts anyway. In the OP you said that when running a game and you go away is when this happens. Does this mean that you leave the game running? Or minimized? How about the sound, can you hear it from another room or something, or do you get that when you jiggle the mouse or whatever to get things going again?

If it happens when not doing anything in particular, have you tried to see if it does the same in safe mode? Both with and without networking if you try that. Could be a driver issue. I'd probably also download the latest LAN drivers from Asus for your board and OS and give that a whirl.


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

Just for giggles lets see some temps and voltages too, install speedfan:

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

and lets us know what readings you get.

(admittedly voltages is unlikely considering the new supply but still useful to be working with all the info)


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> I can't do much looking around right now, work does tend to get in the way. Couple thoughts anyway. In the OP you said that when running a game and you go away is when this happens. Does this mean that you leave the game running? Or minimized? How about the sound, can you hear it from another room or something, or do you get that when you jiggle the mouse or whatever to get things going again?
> 
> If it happens when not doing anything in particular, have you tried to see if it does the same in safe mode? Both with and without networking if you try that. Could be a driver issue. I'd probably also download the latest LAN drivers from Asus for your board and OS and give that a whirl.


It has happens everytime i have left my comp running over night with a game running, not minimized, it has also has done it when i left a movie running as i fell asleep and woke up to movie froze in the middle. I thought that was the only time it would happen when i would leave the comp running unattended. But just the other day i was playing my game and it did it to me while i was playing. The sound it makes when it freezes is loud as hell, yes can easily hear it from the other room, and once it freezes(cant tell you how long the sound goes on for) i've woken up and its been froze but sound had already stopped. When i get to the PC all i see if a frozen screen cant move mouse or anything. I left comp running last night and today, and it did not freeze but no games or video etc were running. Haven't tried same mode.


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

Right, I'd like to see what happens when to your temps when the machines under load now.

If you download Prime95 http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103 make sure you've got speedfan running and run the torture test and report back what your temps are.

I fully expect your machine to freeze doing this by the way, don't worry just let us know the last thing it showed.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

doin stress test as you suggested been running about 1 1/2 thus far


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

finally froze up about 3 hours into the stress test....last check i did was..:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you redo the paste on the cpu


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

Temps aren't really getting to high from the looks of things and appear to be stable.

More testing methinks, http://www.memtest86.com/ go here and grab the free download, this will let us check your RAM out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not to high 
they need cutting in half


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

Nothings exceeding maximum operating temps, Phenom II 920 will run happily up to 65 degrees for instance. Nothings reaching thermal cut out levels even under heavy load and theres no variance over the course of testing.

I'd certainly want to reduce temps (I always do) but I wouldn't expect that to be the route cause of the problem.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

did you re-apply artic 5 as dai suggested?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

How about trying another video card?


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry been out of town past few days. i did try re-pasting the CPU with no help..will give another graphics card a go tomorrow, thanks for all those posts folks


----------

